# Attaching luan plywood to subfloor



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sure that one of the vinyl "experts" will help you.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree no screws, use the ring shank nails made for the purpose.



> Pros use 9/16" 18 guage staples,


OH OH, isn't that too short? I thought, and the vinyl guys here have always used 7/8" staples. I haven't installed thin ply in many years, but I do have a staple gun made just for installing 1/4" and also luaun and they're coated 7/8". 



> every 4"-6" in the field and 1"-2" along the edges.


No wonder you go 1-2" at seams. In this case the staple would not even penetrate *the* subfloor. 

Jaz


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Whatever you think.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

OH OH, I guess I caught you on the wrong night. :whistling2: 

I'm just saying what I've noticed and what I used to sell for 1/4" underlayment and luaun. I believe they use 7/8" -1/4" crown for the job. I just went to my van to see what I had. Mine are actually 1 1/8" long. I think I bought those cuz I occasionally used to use 3/8" AC ply. Haven't installed 3/8" in 3-4 years. Duo-Fast is the brand. I didn't find a 9/16" in the Duo-Fast selection, but doesn't mean they don't make em.

So you're saying Armstrong says 9/16" is long enough? That means the staple is penetrating the subfloor about 3/8". What underlayment are you using under sheet goods? Hopefully not luaun, does anyone dare use that stuff these days?

Here's something I found on the subject;

With all underlayments,
the fastener should penetrate the underfloor by
3/4” (1.9cm), but not protrude through the underfloor
by more than 1/8” (3.2mm). If the underlayment is
being installed over an old floor covering, the thickness
of the flooring should be taken into consideration
when selecting nail and staple length.

Jaz


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, wow! http://www.apa-europe.org/Languages/English/PDF/R340G.pdf

Luan; http://www.fcimag.com/CDA/Archives/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000141280

Gary


----------

